# Teichbau mit Sichtfenster und Bachlauf



## Rebuzz (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte um meine Terrasse einen Teich anlegen. Da die Terrasse an einem Hang liegt habe ich mir gedacht auf der freiliegenden Seite des Teiches ein Sichtfenster zu integrieren. Ich wollte auf dieser Seite eine Bruchsteinmauer mauern. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Sichtfenstern im Teich? Vielleicht sogar eine Anleitung? :? 
Ich wollte auch einen zweiten kleineren Quellteich anlegen der durch einen Bach in den Hauptteich mündet. Wie viel Durchfluss sollte so ein Bach haben? Gibt es da Richtwerte oder einfach wie es einem gefällt?
Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit direkt aus dem Fallrohr der Dachrinne Wasser einzuspeisen. Sollte man das tun oder den Zufluss manuell regeln?
Welches Material sollte man für den Teich verwenden und welches für den Bach?
Der Fisch-Besatz soll nur aus heimischen Arten bestehen. Ich wollte am Anfang nur mal ein paar __ Stichlinge reinsetzen. Es soll kein Koi oder Goldfischteich werden.
Ich habe mal ein Bild meines Grundstücks gemalt und hochgeladen.
Ich schätze mal der Hauptteich wird so ca. 5 mal 2,5 Meter groß.
Grüße Rebuzz


----------



## Thorsten (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbau mit Sichtfenster und Bachlauf*

Hi Rebuzz,

ich kenne jemanden der sich einen Teich mit Sichtfenster gebaut hat.

Schau mal - defekter Link entfernt -

Ihn würde ich mal anschreiben, ist ein hilfsbereiter User.


----------



## KamiSchami (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbau mit Sichtfenster und Bachlauf*

hiho, lanhe nix von mir hören lassen, aber das hier ist genau mein thema. ich war letztes mit meiner family in güstrow. dort gibt es nen ganz tollen naturpark und auch ein -teichfenster-, wobei das eher ein -flussfenster- ist ... klasse sache. wenn jemand in der nähe sein sollte, muss er unbeding mal da reinschauen. hie rnun die bilder:


----------



## Rebuzz (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbau mit Sichtfenster und Bachlauf*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

@KamiSchami Die Bilder sind echt toll, sowas hatte ich mir vorgestellt. Hast Du gesehen wie die Fenster eingebaut sind?


----------

